# Allergy, elimination diet and raw



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I have heard that, but if you have definitive tests that indicate he's allergic to specific proteins I'd be hesitant to try them even raw. I think a lot of people
think or claim their dog is allergic to a protein when in reality it's likely something else in the food or simply am intolerance, both causes being remedied when a raw diet is fed. I'm not certain if cooked vs raw can really make a difference if a real diagnosed allergy exists. That's a good question for a holistic vet familiar with raw feeding.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

My first Rottie had IBD and numerous food sensitivities. Although the physiology of an IBD food sensitivity isn't the same as the histamine release in a true allergy, both are a reaction to the protein in a food. If I fed her anything she was sensitive to, the reaction was exactly the same no matter what form the food was presented in. I tried kibble, raw and cooked diets for her and the only way to keep her well was to keep her strictly away from the foods that set her off.


----------

